# browning camera issues



## fishunt (Sep 28, 2016)

I have several browning BTC-6hd cameras. They work good for a few days and then they will start taking all black night pics. they will do this for a few days and then they start back taking night pics that you can see. Has anyone else had this issue? thanks


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2016)

I did with 2 dark ops. Even had pink pics. Make sure you update it.  That fixed that problem, but they just quit working completely within 6 months.  Won't buy again


----------



## littlenorth (Sep 28, 2016)

I have 2 Browning Strike Force BTC5 and 4 each BTC 5HD. None of these cameras will power up properly using Lithium Ultimate batteries and quickly drain the battery down if not immediately removed. Contacting Trailcampro and Browning they each felt there could be an internal problem. Browning suggested sending me a return authorization number. I pay the shipping to them. They would check the camera and if faulty would send a replacement plus pay return shipping. They would hope the replacement camera worked and so would I. I would be the one to find out as these replacement cameras come in a factory sealed package. This was excellent customer service, but being I import, I pay high on currency exchange so decided to take that money and purchased two each from a different seller, hoping to get a different batch. This idea did not work, so am keeping the cameras and using them as they are. What I have found with the Browning unless set up over bait, they miss a lot of picture or video depending what the cameras are set for. Mine are set for video. This proved out when other cameras were set up in the same area (Browning or other brands). Do to these problems, no more Browning for me.


----------



## habs00 (Sep 28, 2016)

I've been using two Strike Force and one Dark Ops for two years now without any issues....knock on wood.


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 29, 2016)

I also have the BTC-6HD, I don't have the same problem, I just have really poor picture quality. Have tried different battery's and SD cards. My old 8mp bushnell takes much better pictures. Night pics are fine, daytime quality just sucks. The website says my camera has the most current software. I reloaded it just for the heck of it and no change. 
I won't buy another one, will go back to the trophy cams


----------



## Covehnter (Sep 29, 2016)

I thought the Strike Force and Dark Ops were the best thing going? that and the Bushnell E2? I just bought 2 Browning cameras through the sale that Cabelas is running right now. I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Sep 30, 2016)

I think the 2015 model (Strike Force) got all the good reviews.


----------



## smokeeater465 (Sep 30, 2016)

Covehnter said:


> I thought the Strike Force and Dark Ops were the best thing going? that and the Bushnell E2? I just bought 2 Browning cameras through the sale that Cabelas is running right now. I hope I don't regret it.



You won't regret it. I have those cameras and have never had a problem with them.  Good deal for those cameras as well. For price and quality you can't beat em


----------



## triple play (Sep 30, 2016)

The e2's take the best night pictures i've ever used.


----------



## ribber (Nov 6, 2016)

I found this thread doing a search. My Strike Force (bought last year, 2015 I think) is doing the same thing OP said. I swap SD cards when I check the camera, so thought it was a card issue, but it's either all decent night pics, or all black, no matter which SD card. Very random.
Have to say, I'm not impressed with the strike force after a year. I've had deer/me walk right in view and it not take a pic. The best reviews I saw on it was the great trigger speed. It's great at times, but a lot a misses and late pics too. Very average day pics. Low light and night time are below average. 
Excellent battery life, though.


----------



## Captain Adam McKeon (Nov 8, 2016)

My Browning dark ops worked perfect last year, this year I have one giving me a fit. Sometimes it works great. Others it makes weird noises, wont download certain images / videos and it missed a doe I shot ( right in front of it ) but got me coming in to drag it out.


----------



## Captain Adam McKeon (Nov 8, 2016)

I did have a big 8pt beat up the tree it was in, may have damaged it internally. Who knows- like to think its a quality product


----------



## chill15 (Nov 9, 2016)

Have been running 4 for a couple of years with no problems.


----------



## SowGreen (Nov 14, 2016)

I had this problem with the Strike Force I bought last year through trailcampro.com. I had it on a corn feeder during the summer and it took 22 pictures in 30 days with a lot of black night pics. They replaced it no questions asked. 

I think I'm having similar problems with the replacement, minus the black night pics. I had it over a hot (doctored) scrape for 6 days in a travel corridor during the pre-rut and rut and it took 8 videos. I swapped cards on my Friday evening  hunt and pulled the card after the Sunday morning hunt and it took 0 videos. This is at a stand that I've never been skunked in. 

I'm giving it one more shot on a huge community scrape with multiple fresh rubs nearby. I'm leaving it for 7 days and will see how it goes. After Thanksgiving I'm bringing it home and I will do some test in the back yard.


----------



## partime1 (Nov 21, 2016)

I got a 2015 strike force that quit taking night pictures. What yall reckon it is?
Been working fine since sept. Had over 1000 pics on previous card pull. Now just 15-20 pics all daylight.  I usually swap cards bout every week or so


----------



## Broncobird (Nov 21, 2016)

I have a strike force doing the same thing no night pictures battery was showing 43% changed batteries working fine waiting for batteries to get low again and see if it does it again.


----------



## partime1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Broncobird said:


> I have a strike force doing the same thing no night pictures battery was showing 43% changed batteries working fine waiting for batteries to get low again and see if it does it again.



I had someone tell me the same thing happened to theirs.  Mine were at 30%. Will change em


----------



## partime1 (Dec 2, 2016)

It was the batteries.  Works fine now.


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 5, 2016)

I've had a strike force for two years.  Works flawlessly but the daytime pics have a purple hue.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 8, 2016)

*Goes to Sleep*

My Browning cam goes to sleep and stays asleep sometimes.  I cannot find a rhyme or reason as to why it happens.  Perhaps it is a software issue as I have never performed an update.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 9, 2016)

Forget what model is have. Fairly new.  Worked well for a while, now can't get it back to format function which means the camera won't delete pics.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 10, 2016)

Simply put.  They suck


----------

